# aoife's first winter



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey there - Aoife is going on 10 months old now; as we finally have a decent snowfall, we brought her out to play. She LOVES it. Just loves bounding over the drifts.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting. You take great pictures, dmp.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, nice action shots! She really is enjoying herself!! ;D ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks folks. I get lucky with my pics. When I take her out potty she really gets excited as if saying "We gonna RUN!!!???? No? Aww......"


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful pictures!!

DMP - what kind of camera do you have? I would love to find something that is somewhat compact (don't want bulky camera on hikes) with decent zoom and good action shot capability.

I am open to recommendations from other forum members


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It must run in the family...H is crazy about snow too! But we can't let him run off leash as we don't have a fence (yet) and his recall _really_ sucks.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

KB87 said:


> It must run in the family...H is crazy about snow too! But we can't let him run off leash as we don't have a fence (yet) and his recall _really_ sucks.


That must run in the family too - A has been crazy lately. I can't let her off lead very much anymore; life has pulled me from re-training and working on her recall, but it seems the last few months she stopped hearing me. 




SkyyMax said:


> Wonderful pictures!!
> 
> DMP - what kind of camera do you have? I would love to find something that is somewhat compact (don't want bulky camera on hikes) with decent zoom and good action shot capability.
> 
> I am open to recommendations from other forum members


Thank you! No idea on compacts. For around town I use my iPhone, when I want to take photos I use a Canon 20D or Canon 1DMarkII-N.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Dmp - thank you!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8)


----------

